# Zim



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So very sad our innocent horses pay the price for someone on a ego trip...

There must be someone, some agency to report that idiot to...
You don't need numbers, you need location, time and date and any agency worth their name knows who was working, where and what they made flight plans of encountering in flight...
You might not of had your rifle but hopefully your phone was handy and took some pictures of that plane...

_So sorry for the loss..._
Don't care what age they are, they are our family and it hurts and in this case so many lives lost that should not of happened..
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This happened in 08. I did everything from calling the Sherriff, to the FAA. That's how I found out it was a government agency that had hired the guy. He was out of Montana. He was, quite literally, free from any consequences from what he did. There was no numbers, no flight plan filed, nothing. 
I had friends in law enforcement that looked into it to see if there was anything I could do, there wasn't. This guy fell in between the legal cracks, and was totally free to do anything he pleased as long as he was hired by a government agency. I explained what had happened due to this guy, and they didn't even say "Sorry". It was more like, "what are you bothering us for?"
Believe me, I got an education on what some can get away with.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

What an awful story. Makes me sick to read about it. So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

In Nevada, where we are, you have to sign a paper for the government to fly over your property to shoot coyotes. You should’ve shot him.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

That's just it, he was NOT on the property where he was supposed to be. 
He saw my mares, and thought he'd have some fun. Any idiot should have been able to have seen they were heavy in foal. 
My place is 3 miles across the top end. he was running them over a mile back and forth and back and forth. Some of it was over some pretty rough country. Like I said, it was cold, and they had rivers of sweat running off them. 
He obviously knew he had immunity for anything he did.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That makes me so mad, and also sad. I’m very sorry you lived through that.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

That's horrifying, I'm sorry you had to deal with that!
But you lost 5 horses, not just three. =( 
Have the laws been updated since then? 
I wonder if it's legal to shoot at a plane. As I see it, person is trying to severely injure or kill your animals, so protecting them with a gun should be okay, but we all know the law likes to flip flop and not protect those it should. 
I'm assuming you weren't even able to figure out the pilot's name to sue him or beat him senseless?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah I like the idea of shooting at him, too. I mean, I know it's over and done with. I'm so sorry this happened. But I'm mad about it, too. Alternately, find out who he is and dox him to neighbors. Or go to his house, sit in front of it in your car, and play the stereo super loud all night. And the night after that, and the night after that. Ugh. What a *_*.


----------

